# Places to bowfish in cherokee county??



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 14, 2012)

Does anyone know where to bow fish around cherokee county near canton or in that general area. i Normally fish up the river from knox bridge and down at the little river bridge but the water is down low and the fish seemed to have disappeared. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Aug 14, 2012)

Try the south end of the lake this time of year prob put in at block house and might see some fish they get ski dish this time of year


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 15, 2012)

I think i'll prob try that this weekend. The past few nights ive been out ive seen several gar but nothin like it should be. Thanks man


----------

